# Omg



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

A boy dog tried to take advantage of my baby. Will come on later and explain all.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Are we talking '*** in the park?'


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think so! x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

It's cos she's so gorg x


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

I bet she led him on.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh dear... do you think you'll make it to Monday?! I hope she isn't too traumatised!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Was she being all flirty


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok hi everyone! Thanks for your concerns lol... I was traumatised completely! 

So... Was walking Lola off lead in our usual place close to home. It's a massive parliament estate. She was having her usual fun sunning in and out of the trees etc. I was walking along behind her when we came upon this small male dog. It was a cross perhaps terrier/shihtzu type. Lovely wee thing. At first they were playing with each other, chasing and play wrestling (no laughing!) then all of a sudden he became very interest in her lady bits... Sniffing and trying to lick. So I approached them to put her on lead (my heart absolutely thumping at this point petrified I wasn't going to be able to control this) and as I bent down to connect Lola's lead to her harness he mounted her and his "lipstick" came out! I scooped Lola up and started walking in the other direction and he was following! Eventually his owner got hold of him and they walked in the opposite direction. His owner was on the phone so I didn't even get a chance to say anything (don't know what I would have said mind you!). So I put Lola down again and kept her on the lead.. Then... A big red dog came over and started sniffing her too and she was so eager to chase after him... I think I would have lost her if I didn't have her lead on. At this stage I was completely beside myself, upset that our walk was ruined and totally guilty that Lola wasn't able to have her usual freedom. Our walk was cut short because I couldn't handle any more male dogs trying to sew his seed! 

Ok so problem is, I have no experience of this, Lola being much first dog. She hasn't bled, nor is she swollen, she isn't needy or any different from usual and she is due to be spayed on Monday. A few weeks back she was more interested in her lady bits and was needy but nothing ever came of it and she went back to normal. What is happening? I was reading about season and most of what I was reading was suggesting its after the bleeding that dogs show interest. Please advise me! I'm traumatised! Lol!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ps Lola was most annoyed that I wouldn't let her "play." She had the weirdest look on her face when I scooped her away from the mounting dog!


----------



## Joshinjune (Nov 4, 2012)

It's possible she may have had her season, as apparently the first season can be very subtle, and barely noticeable. I'd check with your vet before she us spayed to see what they think. X


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh dear Ruth, you're traumatised and poor Lola is frustrated 

No idea about seasons, I went for the spay as soon as it was offered. 

Don't worry, we all have days where the walk just goes pear shaped for various reasons. You'll soon be back out there having lovely off lead walks.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh bless, you're such a kill joy Ruth, poor Lola thought she was going to have some fun!! 

So there is no mistaking that my Lola is swollen, it is like she has a cork attached to her bottom! However there isn't that much blood and with a darker dog I guess it would be much harder to spot. Lola had a lot of interest from one dog in particular at the park nearly 3 weeks before she started bleeding. Not sure if she was giving off a scent or maybe he just thought she was cute!! I'd give your vet a call tomorrow otherwise you will have an uncertain w/end. When I went for her 6 month check the vet nurse said given the male interest and the fact that she was a bit swollen / had been licking that I should delay spaying her as it looked like her season was starting. Honestly, these pups don't make life easy!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Don't worry, we all have days where the walk just goes pear shaped for various reasons. You'll soon be back out there having lovely off lead walks.[/QUOTE]

...... Unless she's in season!! Lola keeps looking at me wondering why I'm not taking her lead off and when we are about to go out for a walk she goes off to find her ball to bring along. I feel so guilty!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She won't be having that sort of fun! No way!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Well it doesn't sound like a normal walk, there has to be a reason she was attracting so much attention! It could easily be her first season given her age. Definitely talk to your vet because if it is her spay op will have to be postponed.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Your story is not too dissimilar from what happened to me and Willow just as her first season was starting. I'll give you the brief version, big old male lab following her, overly interested in her back end, not responding to his recall. We headed home as fast as possible and when we got to the front door I thought I saw something stuck in her fur, got some tissue and she was bleeding. It was very very subtle for the first week or so and if it hadn't been for the lab behaving in that way I'm not sure that I would have noticed. As for whether you should go out when they are in season, personally I decided that as much as I could keep her on a lead, I couldn't stop off lead males from coming over to us, her hormones are telling her she wants it and getting in the middle of that could turn nasty. Plus I wasn't prepared to contemplate the consequences of a miss-mate. We stayed in for about a month with lots of training and playing in the house and garden to make up for it. Good luck with her first season, you'll be the other side and thinking about rearranging her spay in no time!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Just wondering how Lola is today? Hope you have recovered from the trauma too Ruth xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh dear... Poor little Lola or maybe I should say Lady Lola (no 2)!!! 

Hope you get her spayed in time on Monday, we're booked for Tuesday 

xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Mairi - I hope Tuesday goes well and that you aren't too nervous about it x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Mairi - I hope Tuesday goes well and that you aren't too nervous about it x


Ah thanks... Can't say I'm looking forward to it, like others say, it's the leaving them there and their wee face looking at you 

HOWEVER.. It's a straight forward op (i hope!!). I work in ICU at the Sick Kids and see parents go through a hell of a lot more complex ops with critically ill kids etc so I'm trying to maintain perspective!!  

Not always easy though when its your own wee bird...

xxxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Mairi, I'm sure she will be just fine and definitely in good hands when she comes out! Lots of treats and cuddles for her next week!! 

When my youngest was 5 days old we were in sick kids surgical ward for 6 days, I was an emotional, hormonal wreck but your colleagues were amazing! Can't be an easy job but what a difference you make!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola is ok today. No bleeding or anything. Vet said just to bring her on Monday and they will decide if they can do the op. I'm still traumatised by it don't think I will be happy to take her out until vet sees her, either way she will be at home for a while I suppose. She is such a wee honey though. Happy to chill out if I'm chilling out. The other worry is that if we don't get her spayed she won't get to go to daycare for 3 months until she is spayed. Sigh. Should have done it last month but just couldn't schedule it! Roll on Monday x

Will be thinking of you and molly, mairi.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Are you sure she can't go to day care for three months? Mine said one month, training was the same... That's very cautious of them!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They don't take her unless she is spayed! She must be spayed to attend daycare. The vets policy is to spay between 1st and second season which will be 3 months after her season if she can't be spayed on Monday..


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh Blimey!! Do they accept intact males then? Mine don't accept intact males but will take intact (probably a different word for females!?) females. Fingers crossed those dogs were just interested cus she's a cutie then!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

If she is clear of her season by about 3 weeks/ one month I don't see why they would refuse to have her. Seems a bit harsh as she isn't going to break in season again straight after having one.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I will inquire again..


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Ruth, just wanted to wish you and Lola all the very best for tomorrow.

Will be thinking about you :hug::hug::hug:

How are you going to pass the time? I have a dentists appt booked for Tues!!! 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Mairi, fingers crossed we are good to go ahead. She had had her pre op bath is evening! I think she somehow knows something is happening tomorrow, I know that sounds silly but she is acting how the cats act when they see our suitcases for holiday, if you know what I mean? Poor wee pet, I really feel for her, I would hate to be going for that surgery! Tomorrow my plan is to visit relatives, I made a huge batch of lentil and bacon soup this morning so I will take some for my mum and aunt.


----------

